# Caesar Creek



## DaveWW00

Planning on heading up to Caesars Creek later this week to muskie fish with a co-worker. I rarely get out to muskie fish around here. 
Can anybody provide some tips to help us maximize our chances this week? I would hate to spend the whole day just figuring out the areas and things we should be targeting. Shallow/Deep?, Weeds/Timber?, Spinner/Jerkbait?, etc. 

If you dont feel up to sharing the info with the whole world please just send me a private message and ill keep the info to myself.

As an added incentive- i have been selling some of my monster lures i got hooked into buying but that i dont use much since i dont get to muskie fish to often- been selling them online and buying stuff i will actually use. i still have some big muskie lures- just have been trading in the monster ones for something a little more manageable. 
My offer: if somebody shares some of their hotspots/lure selection/etc for this time of year and it helps us get hooked up, ill send you one of those lures (probably one of my huge double cowgirls). 

Lure for information seems like a fair trade.


----------



## woodsnwater86

Àaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ol'Bassman

If you want to catch muskies this week, go to Lake St. Clair or Cave Run. I don't think anyone has caught a musky on CC in a month.


----------



## Roscoe

There are no secret info on C.C.Lake.Fish it like you would any other deep lake.If you are unsure,Google: How to Catch a Musky in the Fall on Deep Lakes.That ought to do it.Also,what a trade!A Musky for maybe a spinner lure.Don't hardly think that will work.Good Luck.




Roscoe


----------



## DaveWW00

we gave it a go on friday out at caesars. water was pretty muddy and cloudy. 

explored around a little first and then started trolling to check a few spots out that looked promising on the lake maps. after about 10 minutes my fishing partner got snagged right as we went over one of the promising spots and as i reeled in my lure i had a muskie take a swipe at my lure about 10 feet from the boat. he hit short and just grazed the back of the lure. i would have guessed high 30's to low 40's in length and it had some girth to it. cast back some more but was unable to get him to follow or anything again. 

unlike everybody else on this site ill actually tell you what i used- ~10" long, thin gold jointed crankbait (saltwater lure i bought in florida) that was running maybe 5 feet deep. area was the extremely shallow area on the east side of the lake (where the two buoys are).

had one suspected strike on a double cowgirl later in the day. i was slowly retrieving it through a timber cove. bait got smacked and blades stopped spinning but that was it- cast back a few times and there wasnt any branches or anything i could have hit in that area. 

Saw another boat or two out there definitely muskie fishing- never got close enough to them to see how they were doing. everyone else was crappie fishing.

I am really surprised nobody was willing to share some specific knowledge for a lure- those things arent cheap. i guess i misunderstood the purposes of forums like this: they arent for helping each other they are for sharing your catches without sharing where/when/how and telling everybody else they are crazy for asking for help.


----------



## Roscoe

Dave,
a lot of Musky Hunters have spent years chasing Musky at C.C.Lake.You gotta pay your dues.Again like I said before there are no secret spots or lures.Just gotta watch the weather and know when to go.It's not a great Musky lake.Too much mortality from hot weather fishing.At least you had a chance at one Friday.Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## DaveWW00

i appreciate the general information i got from a few folks since maybe in some way that helped us at least get a chance at the one fish. i guess my only hope is that more people would be willing to share what their game plan would be if they were going out there that day- "i would try x lures in this depth/structure/area of lake/etc". still general but enough to get those of us who dont get out there very often a head start on our infrequent trips. same thing when somebody catches one- we get a picture and measurements but half the time it seems nobody even wants to say what lake they were on much less how they caught the fish. as somebody who gets out on a limited basis, but when he does scours the internet for any scrap of information to maximize the trip, this would certainly be helpful. 

i see the high mortality rate for hot weather fishing in reference to caesar creek a lot on these boards, but not really in reference to any other lake. it always confuses me when somebody says its a bad muskie lake, yet at the same time they are all dying because they are being caught all summer? i would think if this was true then lakes like cave run, even though its much older muskie lake, would be hurting too, as much as it gets heavily muskie fished all year long. just my thought on the subject.

good luck!


----------



## Roscoe

Dave,
This is not Cave Run.They have guides and will sparingly give some tips on their websites.None of that on C.C.lake.And I didn't say C.C. was a bad lake and that all Musky mortality is caused by hot water fishing.But a good percentage is.The reason they don't have too many problems at Cave Run is because those Boys down there want protect the fish they catch and usually quit when it get's too warm.Besides Cave Run has a Whole Lotta Mo Muskies than C.C.There is still time to catch a Big Female yet this year.They are probably starting to move up about now.Now is a great time to catch'um.



Roscoe


----------



## DaveWW00

So i thought when i got private messages on the board here they would come via email, apparently not. Just noticed i got private messages from 4 or 5 of you with some good tips before our trip. Luckily we found ourselves doing what a few of you suggested and had the one follow/strike. 

So sorry for not responding to you guys that sent me stuff privately- glad to know though that there are folks out there though willing to help others out.


----------



## tecumpseh

Dave,
You sound like a ringer. First you act like you need help figuring out how to catch a musky on Caesar's Creek Lake, then you talk about all these premier lake and river places you catch fish. Well, sounds "fishy", but I want one of those lures you're offering so I'll tell you exactly where to go and what lure to use. Me and my buddies slay the musky at a spot that never fails to produce. I got 3 over 44 inches last weekend and my buddy had about a 50 follow right to the boat, but would not be fooled by the figure eight. This spot is perfect for a novice muskellunge hunter such as yourself. The absolute best musky fishing within a reasonable drive is in Ky. I'll give you the exact coordinates to my musky hot spot. The Lat/Lon is 38.044...Oh! Hold on I hear my wife calling for my help...I gotta go...I'll, I'll tell ya later.


----------



## DaveWW00

Tecumpseh...huh...I seem to remember a coworker I fished with recently that goes by that name. Nice try Jim!


----------



## woodsnwater86

Just gotta put the time in on the lake
This is a wb fish.


----------



## backlashed

To steal a quote from WAREHOUSE.....

You muskie fishermen are like dogs, always sniffin each others butts. "


----------

